# Would a manual backpack sprayer be adequate for a 7,000 sq. ft. yard?



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

I recently read about how I can use inexpensive Prodiamine 65 WDG in a backpack sprayer as a pre-emergent for crabgrass and other weeds instead of buying bags of Dimension 0-0-7, which is what I've been using. However, I need a backpack sprayer for this, and I want to get something dependable that will last at least a decade and not have to spend over $150. So I'm looking at dependable manual backpack 4 gallon sprayers, and have narrowed it down to one of the Jacto manual backpack sprayers since a lot of pros recommend them.

Anyway, I haven't used a backpack sprayer before, and since I'll have to coat my whole 7,000 sq ft yard with the pre-emergent, how much work is it to pump the sprayer to cover that size yard? I'm fit and don't think I'd mind the exercise of manual pumping, but just wanted to double check if the majority of people who have manual backpack sprayers recommend them for a yard of my size?

And for you Jacto owners, which model do you have and do you recommend it?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, a 4-gallon backpack should work fine. You could easily spray at 1 gallon per thousand with 2 fills. If you reduced your nozzle size/carrier rate to 0.5 gallon per thousand, you could spray it with one fill. :thumbup:


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

Ware said:


> Yes, a 4-gallon backpack should work fine. You could easily spray at 1 gallon per thousand with 2 fills. If you reduced your nozzle size/carrier rate to 0.5 gallon per thousand, you could spray it with one fill. :thumbup:


Good to know ... thanks!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

There are 4 gallon backpack sprayers within your budget that could last as long as the manual ones. I recommend a battery one because it'll give you a consistent pressure and spray pattern as well as just easier to use, no manual pumping.


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> There are 4 gallon backpack sprayers within your budget that could last as long as the manual ones. I recommend a battery one because it'll give you a consistent pressure and spray pattern as well as just easier to use, no manual pumping.


Thanks. Which of the battery ones are long lasting and how often do you need to replace the battery?


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I have a Ryobi 18V battery sprayer. The kit is $150 including a battery and charger. Other popular ones are My4Sons, Chapin 20/24V and Sprayer 105ex, I'm not sure on their prices. I've heard good reviews about most of them, but I've also heard some issues with a few Chapin battery sprayers. Look into the different models before settling on a manual pump. I started with a 1 gallon pump sprayer, then looked into a 4 gallon backpack pump. But I read on the benefits of the battery powered sprayers and I'm glad I paid the premium.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

You would be just fine with a 4 gallon manual sprayer. I used a fieldking 4 gallon up until this year on my 12000 sq ft lawn. I only switched to a battery one because it was a lot of pumping and I got a sweet deal.


----------



## Swiftkickyo (Jun 12, 2019)

I got my backpack sprayer at harbor freight for 20 bucks. I'm sure it's not the best, but it seems to be working for me.


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> You would be just fine with a 4 gallon manual sprayer. I used a fieldking 4 gallon up until this year on my 12000 sq ft lawn. I only switched to a battery one because it was a lot of pumping and I got a sweet deal.


Thanks. Did you like the Field King sprayer? Is it well made? I see on forums that they are quite popular with people.


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

Swiftkickyo said:


> I got my backpack sprayer at harbor freight for 20 bucks. I'm sure it's not the best, but it seems to be working for me.


Lots of people say the HF sprayer is really decent for the money.


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> I have a Ryobi 18V battery sprayer. The kit is $150 including a battery and charger. Other popular ones are My4Sons, Chapin 20/24V and Sprayer 105ex, I'm not sure on their prices. I've heard good reviews about most of them, but I've also heard some issues with a few Chapin battery sprayers. Look into the different models before settling on a manual pump. I started with a 1 gallon pump sprayer, then looked into a 4 gallon backpack pump. But I read on the benefits of the battery powered sprayers and I'm glad I paid the premium.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Studly said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > You would be just fine with a 4 gallon manual sprayer. I used a fieldking 4 gallon up until this year on my 12000 sq ft lawn. I only switched to a battery one because it was a lot of pumping and I got a sweet deal.
> ...


I haven't had a problem with it since I've had it. I use the teejet nozzles on it.


----------



## Swiftkickyo (Jun 12, 2019)

Studly said:


> Swiftkickyo said:
> 
> 
> > I got my backpack sprayer at harbor freight for 20 bucks. I'm sure it's not the best, but it seems to be working for me.
> ...


I like mine, the only thing I did was order an extra fan tip teejet nozzle.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I have a Chapin manual backpack sprayer from Sam's. Spent like $50 on it. The only thing I have done is added a CF valve and Tee Jet Nozzles. The CF valve is really nice on the manuals and regulates your spray.


----------



## BUbbaSwine (May 8, 2018)

Ware said:


> Yes, a 4-gallon backpack should work fine. You could easily spray at 1 gallon per thousand with 2 fills. If you reduced your nozzle size/carrier rate to 0.5 gallon per thousand, you could spray it with one fill. :thumbup:


In English please...I'm new to the whole lawn DIY stuff and I am using Prodiamine in granular form in a spreader as well. I feel I could get better control/more accurate dosage using a sprayer.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BUbbaSwine said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a 4-gallon backpack should work fine. You could easily spray at 1 gallon per thousand with 2 fills. If you reduced your nozzle size/carrier rate to 0.5 gallon per thousand, you could spray it with one fill. :thumbup:
> ...


And it's significantly cheaper.

All I was saying is you can change your sprayer nozzle size to adjust your application rate. For instance, your profile says you have a 6k lawn. The idea would be to tune (calibrate) your sprayer so that you are able to cover your whole lawn with one fill using a 4-gallon backpack sprayer. Four gallons sprayed over 6k sq ft would be about 0.67 gallons per thousand square feet. The Prodiamine dose does not change - just the amount of carrier (water) you use to apply it. You would do this to minimize fills/mixing.

Alternatively, if you wanted to spray at the common one gallon per thousand rate, it would require 1.5 fills in a 4-gallon sprayer (6 gallons) to cover 6k.

It's all personal preference.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Agree with @Ware ..
I use a manual back pack sprayer on my front 8,000 sqft. It is easy and takes two fills at 1 gal per 1000. I just keep my left hand slowly pumping and pretend I'm a ghostbuster and it is done in no time...


----------



## behemyth (Jun 8, 2019)

I do about 6500sq/ft with a 4 gallon sprayer. Most stuff is applied around 1k/ft rate so its pretty simple. Yes i have to refill it once and it weighs a good 30-35 pounds, but I view it as a good workout too.... Definitely use a pressure limiter though, since most stuff is applied at a certain rate you can just pump and spray and not have to worry about the psi.


----------



## BUbbaSwine (May 8, 2018)

Ware said:


> BUbbaSwine said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


So in essence, we are putting down a super concentrate. I am using a hand can(2gal) so my normal app rate would be to refill 3 times(1gal/1k sq ft). That makes logical sense but that sets me on a new path for the spray head insert.


----------



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

Can anyone point me in the direction of this flow valve you guys are talking about for a Chapin backpack sprayer for PSI and thread type? I am running a the three tip sprayer and it works great but I like the sound of the constant flow rate.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

vwbeaner said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of this flow valve you guys are talking about for a Chapin backpack sprayer for PSI and thread type? I am running a the three tip sprayer and it works great but I like the sound of the constant flow rate.


Chapin CF Valves


----------



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

@Ware Thank you, I should have thought of that


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

Ware said:


> Yes, a 4-gallon backpack should work fine. You could easily spray at 1 gallon per thousand with 2 fills. If you reduced your nozzle size/carrier rate to 0.5 gallon per thousand, you could spray it with one fill. :thumbup:


Thanks again for your tips! I just received my new Jacto 4 gallon backpack sprayer and am getting ready to spray the Prodiamine on my northern yard this weekend. The sprayer came with a nozzle that says it is rated for a flow rate of 0.18 (gallons/min). Any idea how many gallons per thousand square feet that equates to?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

All depends on your walking speed


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> All depends on your walking speed


Yeah, but any idea what it would be for most people at an avg walking speed?


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

Highly recommend https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/105ex-effortless-backpack-sprayer/

I do around 6,000 sq. ft. in one fill noting the method Ware mentioned above.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Studly said:


> Yeah, but any idea what it would be for most people at an avg walking speed?


0.18 gpm sounds close to a TeeJet yellow nozzle. Application rate would probably be around a half gallon per thousand. But as @Gilley11 mentioned, there is no substitute for calibrating it yourself before applying chemicals with it.


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

Ware said:


> Studly said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but any idea what it would be for most people at an avg walking speed?
> ...


Yeah, I'll have to calibrate my sprayer, but thanks for the info!


----------

